# HermitJohn



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I just realized a little while ago that I haven't been seeing any posts made by HermitJohn.

I looked in the Members List for information but could not find the "Last Post" information. Isn't there such a feature, I sure thought that there used to be one called that?

Last I find made by him was in September. Am I wrong? 

Anyone know anything about why he might not be posting? I might have missed a post saying he would be off line, on vacation, etc. ?


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Last post September 12th. What's troubling is that he'd been ill a few days earlier. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=366032&highlight=hermit+john


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow. I didn't realize it had been that long. I always laugh at the pic in his avatar. I hope he's okay....


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I enjoyed his posts too. I hope he is OK. Anyone know him or live closeby?


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Yep, I noticed him missing, too. Hope to hear he's ok.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Yeah...this is a bit troubling.

He is one of my favorite posters here.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

clovis said:


> Yeah...this is a bit troubling.
> 
> He is one of my favorite posters here.


Me, too. Hope we hear something soon.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I thought about him this weekend when I was putting some ginger ale into a tub along with other soft drinks for a family gathering. One of the last posts I saw from John was one seeking input on "stuff" that would stay on his upset tummy. Some of us recommended ginger ale.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Has anyone pm'd him? Maybe he has a family member monitoring his in-box?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Jan Doling said:


> Has anyone pm'd him? Maybe he has a family member monitoring his in-box?


Yes, I did.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Does anyone know him personally, or know the area that he lives? Any chance they could check in on him?

I'm pretty worried.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

He hasn't logged in since 9-13. I don't think he had any close relatives, it was a bit of worry to him that he really was pretty isolated.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

maybe he lost his internet signal. Too bad no one is close to check on him.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I sure hope he is ok


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Is he on facebook?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Do any of the site administrators have info on him that would enable a welfare check to be made on him? After reading through that last thread he posted, I have to admit, I'm worried, too.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Admin should consider making a super secret place for people to put their contact info. Seems like many people only have contact with the rest of the world through the internet, and it would make it easy to check up on someone in cases like this if the admin could look up a phone number or other contact. This isn't the first time something like this has happened here.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I agree. I would trust Melissa, for example, to have my contact info - she probably DOES have it somewhere on a card envelope or something, if she keeps those kinds of things, and some of the other members here know how to find me. Chuck, Ross, Angie, I'm good with them having a way to contact me if no one's heard from me in a while. After more than 5 years posting here nearly every day, if I suddenly stopped for a month or more, there would either be an internet/computer problem or something is really wrong. 

So many times people just disappear and there is no telling whether they tired of us, their interests changed dramatically, they lost their connection to the internet or had computer problems, or if they were injured or died. Not that I think we need a "nanny state" here at HT, but a place for securely cached contact info and instructions on when and how it would be okay for someone to do a welfare check on an MIA member seems like a good thing. We do have a number of older or disabled members, folks in frail health or undergoing cance treatment, and not all of them have a friend or family member that knows we'd worry not hearing from them. I have told my kids to post on here if I can't for a long period of time, but whether they would remember to do it?...


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I was hoping that we would have had good news by now.

Does anyone know John personally?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I hope we hear from him soon that he's well and ok.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

There is a way to trace people thru their IP # on the net we all have one. Someone with computer savy can do it.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I hope he is doing ok. Without him I don't know who else I would be able to bounce off crazy hillbilly ideas off of


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I've gleaned though his posts for information, and searched for hermitjohn on other fourms based on his interests. I've sent some emails, waiting for replies. Made one phone call this morning, guy was nice, but not him. The emails asked him to post on the forum, or contact me.

Daniel


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

HJ was never one to go without Internet for more than a couple of days and if I remember right even accessed from a library a few times while awaiting repair parts for his computer. 

Strange I suppose how you can miss someone when you don't even know their name. Not really surprising though how Internet friendships can develop and you feel like you know a person you've never even met.

Sand Flat Bob of these forums became such a friend of mine as we had originated from the same county in KS. I was sort of surprised when he didn't respond to my Thanksgiving greeting several years ago. I learned of his death from his sister a couple of days later when she responded to my email to him. She told that he had died peacefully in his sleep Thanksgiving morning.

I do hope we can learn what has become of Hermit John.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've sent an email to the email address on file to see if someone answers.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We did that on another message board I've belonged to for years. We have a locked sticky with everyone's contact information - but it's a very small board of close friends. A time or two someone was sick or injured and we were able to call or email to check on them. We also discussed that if something awful happened, we'd instruct our family to log on and tell the others. Two of my friends there live alone so it's a nice safety net.

I don't think many people on HT would want their info where even guests could see it, but maybe a list the mods keep invisible would work. I hope Hermit John responds!


----------



## Hank (Oct 14, 2009)

Just wanted to bump this back up top. John...are you out there?....we're all kinda worried bout ya.

Hank
http://doublemfarmandchuckwagon.webs.com


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Ed Norman said:


> Admin should consider making a super secret place for people to put their contact info. Seems like many people only have contact with the rest of the world through the internet, and it would make it easy to check up on someone in cases like this if the admin could look up a phone number or other contact. This isn't the first time something like this has happened here.


I think this is a good idea.

I hope everything is ok with HermitJohn.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

BUMP again. Hope to hear something soon from Hermit John and that he's ok.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

bump again


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

This really is disconcerting. Hope he's ok, not having a clue that this huge website community is worried about him!


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

John!!! I miss seeing your wacky Avatar.....


----------



## BellsBunnies (Sep 18, 2004)

Bump again...


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Hmmm.... no one has any sort of contact info, real name and a general area? With even that little of info the local papers could be searched for word on him.


----------



## tikaani (Apr 3, 2005)

not wanting to intrude on someone's privacy but has anyone looked here yet?

hjhomestead.homediscussion.net/


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

tikaani said:


> not wanting to intrude on someone's privacy but has anyone looked here yet?
> 
> hjhomestead.homediscussion.net/


I'm a nosey body so I looked and it looks like he posted there today. I think it's him because he mentioned about being ill recently. I didn't want to bother him but I'm glad to know he's still alive and kicking.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I looked too. Kind of through me though when he mentioned a vehicle door latch not working and having to crawl out the passenger door and it not being easy for a big fellow. Never figured him to be big.

Many, many of the things he mentions in his posts there are things he mentioned on these forums. If it isn't him sure sounds like a clone.

I just can't imagine him stopping posting here so abruptly though. 

At least my mind is eased somewhat as I had feared the worst.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Should someone say hello to him over there and let him know he is missed here? What is the other site?


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

I sent him a message, all we can do is wait, now.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Nature Lover


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Hoping & waiting that it is INDEED Hermit John


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Nothing yet?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

That has to be HJ:

"Not super hot to travel to the consignment auction since have to take the Festiva".

I'm pretty sure that HJ posted here many times about owning a Festiva. Here is one post from August, I think:

When I put new boots on steering rack of Festiva, the new boots came with plastic ties like you would see on a garbage bag. If the new "universal" boots had been absolutely perfect snug fit then maybe the plastic ties would work for while (so would just not using any ties or clamps)

I think HJ must be okay, just not posting here. He is an awesome contributor to the forums. I hope no one here has made him mad.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

From the thread titled Welcome to HJ's.

I am not particularly wanting to add a "general chat" forum as I dont want to moderate it.

Gave link to three other general homesteading type forums. One gone, one inactive, and one I not feeling very friendly towards at present.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Look at the posting dates on that forum. Latest on seems to be Oct 7, 2010.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Look at the posting dates on that forum. Latest on seems to be Oct 7, 2010.


Nah, he posted yesterday there. I saw where he talked about having an F-250. Anyone know if he has one?

He's probably mad at someone here and giving it a break.

Edited to add: Bingo - it's him. Who else would have a 4x4 F250 AND a Festiva?

Everyone can relax now.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Steve, if you're in direct contact with him, please tell him he's missed here and to stay out of General Chat when he comes back. He gave us a good scare. I mean that in all sincerity.

Peg


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I hope you are right, SteveD.

Sure had me scared. 

I miss seeing his posts! I've learned a lot from HJ.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

PNP Katahdins said:


> Steve, if you're in direct contact with him, please tell him he's missed here and to stay out of General Chat when he comes back. He gave us a good scare. I mean that in all sincerity.
> 
> Peg


I'm not in contact with him, just concluded it has to be him since both have an F250 and a Festiva. He has apparently posted here about having both; there as well. Go to his forum/blog link in this thread if you want to contact him. Here it is:

www.hjhomestead.homediscussion.net/


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Does anyone have an update yet?


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

clovis said:


> Does anyone have an update yet?


I was wondering this as well.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I've seen it happen so many times when people leave. Their personal agenda, ethics, morals, scruples, whatever, are stronger than what the majority of the group adhere to. Eventually it becomes a choice between staying and adapting or leaving. In many cases, the person is quickly dismissed due to lack of gaining friends. If you don't believe it, look at the number of active members versus those who have come and gone. Hermit John had his opinions which may have grated on others but I accepted him as a worthy opponent on various subjects. We both were better informed as a result.

My opinion is that if he left on his own volition, so be it. I've read just about every post that he made on hjhomestead and looked for certain connections such as word associations. In my opinion, it is the same person. He has recently logged onto his own inactive forum. Unless he owed me some money, I'd interpret that as saying that he's alive, doesn't want to be bothered, but also doesn't want to continue the present venue. His priority and presentation has always been a hermit style life which is to be left alone. Such life styles are very individual and private. I'd like to see him come back but also respect his decision for leaving. This is no place for a self-minded hermit here since that is entirely contrary to the purpose of this forum. 

Martin


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Paquebot said:


> I've seen it happen so many times when people leave. Their personal agenda, ethics, morals, scruples, whatever, are stronger than what the majority of the group adhere to. Eventually it becomes a choice between staying and adapting or leaving. In many cases, the person is quickly dismissed due to lack of gaining friends. If you don't believe it, look at the number of active members versus those who have come and gone. Hermit John had his opinions which may have grated on others but I accepted him as a worthy opponent on various subjects. We both were better informed as a result.
> 
> My opinion is that if he left on his own volition, so be it. I've read just about every post that he made on hjhomestead and looked for certain connections such as word associations. In my opinion, it is the same person. He has recently logged onto his own inactive forum. Unless he owed me some money, I'd interpret that as saying that he's alive, doesn't want to be bothered, but also doesn't want to continue the present venue. His priority and presentation has always been a hermit style life which is to be left alone. Such life styles are very individual and private. I'd like to see him come back but also respect his decision for leaving. This is no place for a self-minded hermit here since that is entirely contrary to the purpose of this forum.
> 
> Martin


Sad, Sad, Sad, someone has over 7,000 posts and feels this way, Sad. 


Hermit John had his opinions which may have grated on others but I accepted him as a worthy opponent on various subjects.

This is no place for a self-minded hermit here since that is entirely contrary to the purpose of this forum. 

WOW.............................................

Hermitjohn, what ever the reason I am sorry and I WILL miss you, Be well, SIR....James


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

jwal10 said:


> Sad, Sad, Sad, someone has over 7,000 posts and feels this way, Sad.
> 
> 
> Hermit John had his opinions which may have grated on others but I accepted him as a worthy opponent on various subjects.
> ...



I think that after you've been here a while you'll see that Martin speaks the truth.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

jwal10 said:


> Sad, Sad, Sad, someone has over 7,000 posts and feels this way, Sad.
> 
> 
> Hermit John had his opinions which may have grated on others but I accepted him as a worthy opponent on various subjects.
> ...


If the facts disturb you, there is little that may be done to change them. Thousands have chosen to come and go from HT since its inception. Most go quietly with no fanfare. Many come to the conclusion early on that they either don't belong here or have nothing to gain by remaining here. Some think that they can change the forum to their way of thinking and leave after realizing the futility of it. "Neighborly help and friendly advice" has been the motto of HT from the beginning. One either gives or takes. If some can't or won't accept that, then perhaps HT isn't a place for place for them. 

Besides that, I know the real names and both residential and e-mail addresses of hundreds of HT members. How do you know if HJ isn't one of the many whom I am in contact with? Never assume anything about those of us who have been with HT right from the beginning. 

Again I will say that if Hermit John is alive and has truly left HT for good, he left on his own terms just like many others have done before him. The only difference is that he made big footprints while he was here. Those don't fill in overnight in a slight breeze. 

Martin


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Well - I will miss him too. Hope he is OK. I enjoyed reading this posts.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Paquebot said:


> The only difference is that he made big footprints while he was here. Those don't fill in overnight in a slight breeze.
> 
> Martin


Very well said, at least on that note.

I am a better person because of HJ's posts. After reading his posts for many years, I am much more of an "out of the box" thinker.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I'm still alive, just feeling extremely low energy this fall and very hermit-ish. 

And whats so odd about having a Festiva and a F250 4x4. You can carry the Festiva around on the F250, just a hassle to get it on and off....


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

John~

I'm elated to hear that you are still amongst the living!!!!!

I hope you get to feeling better, and start posting more often. I miss reading your posts!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If you haven't noticed, record number of folks were looking at hjhomestead the other night!

Martin


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm glad to know you're not dead yet. Good to see your post and hope to see more.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

HermitJohn said:


> I'm still alive, just feeling extremely low energy this fall and very hermit-ish.
> 
> And whats so odd about having a Festiva and a F250 4x4. You can carry the Festiva around on the F250, just a hassle to get it on and off....



Reminds me of an old joke - What goes faster than a Yugo?? A Yugo on a tow truck!

Glad to see you here!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

HermitJohn said:


> I'm still alive, just feeling extremely low energy this fall and very hermit-ish.
> 
> And whats so odd about having a Festiva and a F250 4x4. You can carry the Festiva around on the F250, just a hassle to get it on and off....



There's that skeery eyeball i've missed. Sorry you're feelin' poorly, John. Glad to see you back.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Good to hear you are ok  I hope you get your energy back.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> I'm still alive, just feeling extremely low energy this fall and very hermit-ish.


 Glad to hear from you  I hope your energy level returns. I have a lot of energy problems myself so I know how much of a bummer it can be  I hope your not feeling hermit-ish to the point of not hanging around here any more.



HermitJohn said:


> And whats so odd about having a Festiva and a F250 4x4. You can carry the Festiva around on the F250, just a hassle to get it on and off....


Make some ramps  Or you could go real hillbilly style like myself and use a running gear to haul around your car.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Good to hear from you HermitJohn. Hope your feeling better real soon.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Nothing odd about having a Festiva and a F250, just a way for us to be a little more certain about a man that goes by Hermit John when the one we know and care about hasn't been around for quite awhile. Also Gravely, clone engines, computers, WC, wheel hoes, etc. 

We miss your posts over here but I must say I enjoyed your site very much. Sorry about your old kitty cat. 

Now that we know you'd like some time to yourself, I for one will leave you alone. I and we of course would rather that you pop in once in a while and impart some of your knowledge and skills to us as well.

Thanks so much for checking in.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Hey, Hermit, if ever you wonder if you'd be missed if you checked out of this life: just look at the looky-loo count on this thread: 4077 so far. You oughtta run for elective office somewheres...

(I'm kidding!!!)


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh good - glad to see you are back. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay! The wacky avatar returns!!!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Nothing odd about having a Festiva and a F250, just a way for us to be a little more certain about a man that goes by Hermit John when the one we know and care about hasn't been around for quite awhile. Also Gravely, clone engines, computers, WC, wheel hoes, etc.
> 
> We miss your posts over here but I must say I enjoyed your site very much. Sorry about your old kitty cat.
> 
> ...


Wow you did dig into old stuff over on other site. Yea, still miss old Makita, we were pals for lot of years. She was an old hermit cat in her own right so we understood each other.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

PhilJohnson said:


> Glad to hear from you  I hope your energy level returns. I have a lot of energy problems myself so I know how much of a bummer it can be


Been reading and hypothyroidism a possibility. Lugol's solution cheap and over the counter, so maybe try it, cant hurt. This low energy thing has been ongoing and increasing for last 10 years. Thought it had stabilized but seems worse this fall.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Glad to see a posting from you, HJ! I'll add my best wishes for your feeling better soon.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Good to hear from you!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy to see you posting, HJ! Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> Been reading and hypothyroidism a possibility. Lugol's solution cheap and over the counter, so maybe try it, cant hurt. This low energy thing has been ongoing and increasing for last 10 years. Thought it had stabilized but seems worse this fall.


Have you gone to a doctor yet?


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

HJ, any chance the low energy you are experiencing could be related to S.A.D.? Seasonal affect disorder when the days get shorter...this happens to me, and I bought real all-spectrum light bulbs (not "True Blue", b/c they aren't!), and they helped a lot. Headaches went away also. I did notice that you said it's been progressing for 10 yrs. This (SAD) often is accompanied by thyroid problems. Best wishes to you, ldc


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

blufford said:


> Have you gone to a doctor yet?


Sorry, dont have money to make Rolls Royce/mansion payments for those poor hard working professionals. They priced me out of the market long ago and I am not willing to give them everything and go live under a bridge in exchange for their services. Their greed is not in line with the reality of what the majority of Americans are earning. So they can watch their greed based system implode as fewer and fewer people have Cadillac gold plated insurance plans that pay in full for every little hangnail without question.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> Been reading and hypothyroidism a possibility. Lugol's solution cheap and over the counter, so maybe try it, cant hurt. This low energy thing has been ongoing and increasing for last 10 years. Thought it had stabilized but seems worse this fall.


I take B vitamins myself. Seems to help a lot with the low energy. I've had energy crashes to the point where I was falling asleep at the wheel. Even fell asleep on a steel I-beam 50 feet off the ground when I worked doing heavy construction. It limits my ability to work as well. I've adapted albeit making much less money than if I was bubbling full of energy. 



HermitJohn said:


> Sorry, dont have money to make Rolls Royce/mansion payments for those poor hard working professionals.  They priced me out of the market long ago and I am not willing to give them everything and go live under a bridge in exchange for their services. Their greed is not in line with the reality of what the majority of Americans are earning. So they can watch their greed based system implode as fewer and fewer people have Cadillac gold plated insurance plans that pay in full for every little hangnail without question.


In Wisconsin there is BadgerCare which I have. I make so little money that it is free. It is really good health insurance although I question how long the state can afford to pay for it. I rarely go in anyway it did save my tail big time when I got some metal embedded in my eye. Had I not had insurance it would have been at least a 4k bill.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

luvrulz said:


> Reminds me of an old joke - What goes faster than a Yugo?? A Yugo on a tow truck!
> 
> Glad to see you here!


Actually the Festiva is running quite nice. The 1.3L OEM engine started blowing oil big time last year though it was still relatively low mile for one of these engines. Some previous owner had obviously abused the engine. I transplanted a good used low mile 1.6L engine from a Mazda 323 and adapted an old Weber carb to it without computer. Engine bolted right up to existing transaxle. Looks just like the original engine except the Weber doesnt have the bushel basket of black spaghetti surrounding it that the original had. Actually quite zippy now though wish I'd found a 5spd to replace the 4spd while I was at it. Also had to get rid of the 12 inch wheels as 12 inch tires are hard to find and cost a fortune when you do find them. Just got 13 inch wheels with same bolt pattern and 155R13 tires are easy to find and relatively cheap if any tires can be called cheap anymore. Enough clearance to get away with it. Only one inch bigger total diameter than the 12 inch tires I had before.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

PhilJohnson said:


> In Wisconsin there is BadgerCare which I have. I make so little money that it is free. It is really good health insurance although I question how long the state can afford to pay for it. I rarely go in anyway it did save my tail big time when I got some metal embedded in my eye. Had I not had insurance it would have been at least a 4k bill.


They have some kind of free insurance for kids here in Arkansas if their family doesnt have insurance. But for us adults, we have "hog care". Get sick, they promise to throw your corpse in the hog pen and let them feast so your heirs wont be burdened with the cost of disposal. 

Just kidding about the hog care, but no Badger Care type system here. Medicaid if you are destitute and otherwise qualify. So the govt can pay to get you well, then you can enjoy life living under a bridge or in a hobo camp once released.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Hmm, I have excellent health insurance, but if I passed away in my home, or pasture, or barn, no one would come looking. I have no kids or spouse. Yeah. No one would come looking for me, and how would you folks know? 

Days would go by. If I didn't show up for work, my coworkers might call my Sis, but I often have 3days off in a row.

HermitJohn, we were WORRIED about you.

I want someone to have my contact info......


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Hermit John, SO GLAD to 'hear' from you. Hope your energy levels return soon
Didn't think you'd be so popular, hey!~


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Good to hear you are on this side of the dirt John. I hope you get back to full strength soon.


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

Shoot, even I'M glad you are ok now, been reading this post quite a bit! I usually keep to the diary part up top!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

HJ, I don't know if there is a fair sized Walgreen's in your general area or not, but some of them have small clinics instead where they can diagnose some things. They are called "Take Care" clinics. They hire/use qualified trained professionals. If those folk don't know or don't have the skills for a diagnose they call for additional help or refer you elsewhere on a need basis.

I think the cost is about $25 per visit. They might be able to provide you with a better idea than self diagnosis or simply tell you they aren't capable of testing. You could at least call and talk to them about an appointment or visit.

With the larger tires I expect that Festiva now gets some pretty good fuel economy. 

What did you ever figure out on the plastic mower wheels? Plywood discs as bushings? Sounded like a good idea. I can't free shop at the local landfill as there is a law against it, but otherwise there would always be plenty of mowers to rob wheels off of. 

Do take care. So glad to see your posts.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

HermitJohn said:


> Sorry, dont have money to make Rolls Royce/mansion payments for those poor hard working professionals. They priced me out of the market long ago and I am not willing to give them everything and go live under a bridge in exchange for their services. Their greed is not in line with the reality of what the majority of Americans are earning. So they can watch their greed based system implode as fewer and fewer people have Cadillac gold plated insurance plans that pay in full for every little hangnail without question.


HJ-

Have you tried calling some of the Dr. offices and asking them what they charge for an office visit if you are uninsured?

I've done this in the past, and many offices have a cash price for the uninsured. They might charge $85 if you have insurance, but only $25 if you are 'self pay'.

FWIW, sometimes it is cheaper for us to do this...even though we have insurance. A crazy world we live in, isn't it?


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Hermit John, glad to know you are ok. We all were worried about you. So great to see your avator again......


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Another lurker happy to see you are back & relatively okay.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, gotta admit....I was becoming quite anxious....I had read you were ill and not eating well...So glad you are ok.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

So glad to know you're still around! Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Glad you checked in, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Windy in Kansas said:


> HJ, I don't know if there is a fair sized Walgreen's in your general area or not, but some of them have small clinics instead where they can diagnose some things. They are called "Take Care" clinics. They hire/use qualified trained professionals. If those folk don't know or don't have the skills for a diagnose they call for additional help or refer you elsewhere on a need basis.
> 
> I think the cost is about $25 per visit. They might be able to provide you with a better idea than self diagnosis or simply tell you they aren't capable of testing. You could at least call and talk to them about an appointment or visit.
> 
> ...


Oddly with the "new" engine and the 12 inch tires and me replacing defective vacuum advance on distributor with an adjustable one made for Chev V8, it amazingly had no problem getting 49-50mpg. Best I ever did with the 1.3L and the feedback carb was 44mpg. This over several tanks of gas so no fluke. I modified and used the Chev advance as you couldnt buy a new OEM advance for the original distributor, they only sold rebuilt distributors at $$$. However when I went to the 13inch, even correcting for slightly larger circumference of tires, it dropped to high 30s all around and low 40s on longer drives. ??? Maybe I didnt do the calculation correct or something. Has plenty power. The 1.6L is noticably more powerful. Remember this is a 1500 pound car. Modern small cars are considerably heavier, more like 2500 pound with maybe a very few around 2000 pound. Weight does make a difference.

I did get around to starting my experiment with lawn mower wheels. I removed the plastic center on couple wheels with broken plastic center. Then cut two beveled disks out of scraps of treated 3/4 plywood. Then bolted plywood disks together sandwiching the tire. Seemed to be just the thing, but got side tracked and never tried it on mower. I was thinking of making bushing from short piece copper tubing or such. Or I could drill out couple pockets on each side of wheel to insert couple cheap little sealed ball bearings. You can buy a bag of them cheap on ebay (price depends on specific size and small isnt necessarily cheap, depends on how popular the bearing is). So whatever the cheapest diameter bearing with around half inch center. Some are under $1 each. Ended up the person I was piecing the mower together for just went ahead and got new mower so didnt bother actually trying the wheels out as I dont have lot use for small wheel conventional mower.

Also had my own mower problems. My ever so annoying ongoing battle with my old Yazoo and its 16 inch bicycle tires that go flat if you look at them crosseyed. The Yazoo is my main mower. 50s era high wheel push mower with engine between the big wheels in back and flat deck with belt driven deck spindle to turn the blade. Anyway bicycle tires in this day and age are just flat out annoying, they make them thinner and thinner, so you have to buy expensive liners and special thick tubes if you want any chance of it not going flat three times while mowing lawn once. 

Instead of buying all the expensive liners and special tubes, I ended up modifying the mower to use wheelbarrow wheels. Had to widen gap between the rails that wheel axle bolts too by an inch cause wheelbarrow tire considerably wider and would rub otherwise. You can buy cheap wheelbarrow wheels with tire and tube for like $11 each brand new. Not great tires but better than bicycle tires in durability. Well it works, but gives mower a different feel. Think its a bit more difficult to push with wider tires, but it also is lot more stable over rough ground. Not nearly as much desire to get tipsy to one side or other. still not sure if I really like it or not. Just takes some time to get used to it I think. I even drilled hole in wheelbarrow wheel hub and installed zerk fitting so I could grease the bearings easily ( I removed the inside seal on the "sealed" bearings). Thats something that just never got done with the old bicycle wheels cause you have to take everything apart and sometimes the little ball bearings fall out....


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

thank God you are back, Mr Creepy Eyebrow 
y'all had our gachies in a bunch


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

clovis said:


> HJ-
> 
> Have you tried calling some of the Dr. offices and asking them what they charge for an office visit if you are uninsured?
> 
> ...



Its a very crazy world. And I know I'm getting old cause it seems to change faster and faster and annoys me more and more. Here I had found a comfort zone and just wanted to slide through the rest of my life without lot adapting to new realities all the time. 

I've discovered why grumpy old men are grumpy.... Its not cause we miss our youth (couldnt pay me enough to be 20 again), its cause we found a way of life that worked, but the world turned when we werent paying attention and it dont work so well anymore.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

So true HJ,the world just keeps getting busier all the time.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

The Yazoo mower sounds a lot like the old Moz All.

Dad took the shield off of ours in order to mow taller vegetation. My brother found them still being made in the 1970s and bought dad a newer one as the old one was VERY well worn. Expect they were ultra dangerous without the shield but none of us ever got hurt or had any close calls. 

Never knew they made a power driven model until I saw this ad just now.
http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=86393

Not much height adjustment to them. lol well---none at all.

They price for bearings on Ebay is about like here: http://goo.gl/Nafuv American Science and Surplus. A fun site to look at anyway.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

This is a Yazoo S24. I have one like this only not self propelled. And not working right now. The mower I've used for years is S20 Yazoo which is 20 inch cut, not 24. and instead of tubing frame, it uses flat bar stock for the frame. But give you an idea. The S24 uses 20 inch bicycle wheels. The S20 uses 16 inch bicycle wheels. Well except mine now uses wheelbarrow wheels which are about same outside diameter with tires as the previous bike wheels were with tires.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Glad you are back,ya orniery old fart!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hermitjohn, good to see you again. I like your get er done attitude. missed you, hope you get to feeling better. Do you think you are missing something in your diet? As we get older it becomes more important to eat right and take care of ourselves. We get busy and....well you know. Take care....James


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Interesting Yazoo design. I don't think the Moz All used a frame other then the deck itself which was aluminum or magnesium and fairly thick. Seems the handles just bolted to it but too long ago to remember properly. We all liked the three wheel design for easy turning. The rear wheels were a little larger, but nothing like the 16s on the Yaz.

Do you have sickle or rotary mower for the Gravely?

Posted a low water/irrigation web site for you in the gardening forum.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I have couple gravely rotary mower attachments and a sulky and at least one complete sickle mower. Never used the sickle mower cause it needed new grease seals and I didnt bother to go track them down.

Mowing always seemed wasted hours for a gravely. There are lot cheaper machines that can mow grass just as well. It was the rotary plow attachment that I got Gravely for. When I lived up north, had snowblower attachment that was nice too. Well except the OEM type Gravely engines didnt appreciate minus 30 degree weather. They were hard enough to start using that wind around leather strap when weather was mild. there was an electric start option but it was high dollar back in the day.

The nicest mower I've ever used is the Kee. It had tube frame and aluminum deck. Design very simular to the Yazoo otherwise. They put the frame on top of the deck which means less build up of grass since less to catch on. But they are rare as hens teeth around these parts. Some of Kee mowers did have the single front wheel and some had two front wheels. Sort of depends what you want to use them for. The four wheel version more stable on uneven ground, but the single wheel great to mow fence line and up close to things.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

jwal10 said:


> Hermitjohn, good to see you again. I like your get er done attitude. missed you, hope you get to feeling better. Do you think you are missing something in your diet? As we get older it becomes more important to eat right and take care of ourselves. We get busy and....well you know. Take care....James


Anything is possible, but diet didnt change ten years ago. But I did lose energy and put on lot weight. Went from 180 ten years ago to 260 today. And I didnt start shoveling in any more food. Didnt develope some junk food habit. Never did crave sweets. Didnt take up drinking alcohol. My metabolism definitely changed somehow. This fits the hypothyroidism (slowed down thyroid) theory of whats going on. Hypothyroid people have heck of time losing any weight. And it was impossible to lose any of this short of starvation diet. I've forced myself to get some exercise every day, but the low energy thing doesnt make this easy.

Not diabetic. Person I knew few years back had one of those gizmoes to test blood like diabetics use. Supposed to wait until well after a meal, but tested right after a meal and my reading was very good.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Want an interesting push mower, look for a Goodall, its sort of a push mower version of a riding mower deck with three blades. This was back when lawn equipment manufacturers were innovative and not just interested in adding more plastics and gimmicks in an effort to give the consumer less and extract more money for it.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

HJ, I haven't followed your posts on your health issues, but I too have hypothyroidism. I've taken Synthroid for a number of years. I'd never had a weight problem until I hit middle age and was diagnosed with my thyroid problem. I asked my doctor if it would still be hard for me to loose weight after going on Synthroid. His answer was no, since my thyroid count was within normal range after going on the medication. I'm just wondering if you're on any medication.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I am not sure I have hypothyroidism. Havent been to a doctor. I've just been reading on any possibilities for chronic low energy and this seems like good possibility. The symptoms fit pretty good. Going to try the Lugol's Solution. Pretty cheap. If it helps then probably is thyroid problem. If it doesnt then the search continues.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Shoot, John- don't have to be old to have to adapt your reality. I had to adapt to my 'new' life with asthma and it's limitations a few years ago. Got used to that.... Now i'm havin' to adapt to another new life with fibro. And asthma, of course. 
You definitely go through a mourning period where you seem to have a lot less patience, that's for sure.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Hj,its so nice to see you back here.... I am going to take it that you live in Arkansas...I lived there for 40 years...I miss home. Anyway just wanted to tell you that when i lived there we had several free clinic's for adults and kids in our city, also had free eye care and dental.. it was a life saver for me as well as my kids. We had several folks from the country come into the clinic's at that time too.
Hope you feel better soon, take B vitamins and some iron... they will help ya too.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

HermitJohn said:


> Anything is possible, but diet didnt change ten years ago. But I did lose energy and put on lot weight. Went from 180 ten years ago to 260 today. And I didnt start shoveling in any more food. Didnt develope some junk food habit. Never did crave sweets. Didnt take up drinking alcohol. My metabolism definitely changed somehow. This fits the hypothyroidism (slowed down thyroid) theory of whats going on. Hypothyroid people have heck of time losing any weight. And it was impossible to lose any of this short of starvation diet. I've forced myself to get some exercise every day, but the low energy thing doesnt make this easy.
> 
> Not diabetic. Person I knew few years back had one of those gizmoes to test blood like diabetics use. Supposed to wait until well after a meal, but tested right after a meal and my reading was very good.


The reason I asked was my brother went through this. Doctor finally put him on Iodoral, pill form of Lugols solution, he lost weight and got his life back,

http://hypothyroid.mivox.com/supplements/iodine_deficiency_testing_yourself__and_treatment hope it works for you....James


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

HermitJohn said:


> Anything is possible, but diet didnt change ten years ago. But I did lose energy and put on lot weight. Went from 180 ten years ago to 260 today. And I didnt start shoveling in any more food. Didnt develope some junk food habit. Never did crave sweets. Didnt take up drinking alcohol. My metabolism definitely changed somehow. This fits the hypothyroidism (slowed down thyroid) theory of whats going on. Hypothyroid people have heck of time losing any weight. And it was impossible to lose any of this short of starvation diet. I've forced myself to get some exercise every day, but the low energy thing doesnt make this easy.
> 
> Not diabetic. Person I knew few years back had one of those gizmoes to test blood like diabetics use. Supposed to wait until well after a meal, but tested right after a meal and my reading was very good.


These exact symptoms are *exact dead ringers* for a pituitary tumor.

There are other symptoms for pituitary tumors...it would be worth your while to google them. _Make sure you look at lots of different sites; the differing sites will have symptoms that the others did not._


----------

